# USCF Rule



## thegr8bambino (Feb 23, 2012)

So I have maybe a dumb questions but it is still a question I have no answer to so whatever. Anyway I have a 2011 Litespeed Archon C1. I was looking over my info for some Crit's I will be doing this summer and I noticed that you have to be on an approved USCF bike. This is my first season racing and I don't want to get DQ'd for an illegal bike. My question is this. Is my bike legal for racing? I would think it would be fine since the specs are the same as the C1R and that is what the BMW Litespeed team ride but then again I just want to make sure. Any help on this???


----------



## rdtindsm (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't post links and have already been screwed because my login timed out

google for the usacycling rulebook should get a link that shows the sections of the rule book. You want the first section "general rules" p48 (41 on the pdf counter)

You should be good to go.

I had to look this up for any gotcha rules. Also was not familiar with bike. If you get to the point that you are racing under high level uci rules, you might be inspected by officials with rulers. There are rules for overall widths and lengths. For domestic local level events they are very generous. You should have about 1.5 feet to spare in either direction. For domestic races, if it looks remotely like a normal road bike, it's legal.

Possible gotchas, all of which are addressed specifically in the rules:
No recumbents
No forward extensions on handlebars i.e tri-bars or bull horns.
Nothing to provide support for forearm supports, although you can rest your forearms on the top of regular bars i.e. (using my own terminology) 'virtual' aerobars are legal.


----------

